# Battlefield 3,question...



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey,

just a quick question,i have come home to find the girlfriend has bought herself battlefield 3 'limited edition,physical warfare pack' now i own just the normal battlefield 3 for my xbox,is there any/many differences between the two? I'm not a big gamer,however i do like to chill out on the xbox every so often..so my knowledge with these things isn't very good,just thought id ask as i'm curious,thanks.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

the only difference is an olnine code which is included in the game packet - which gives you an extra gun online - cant remember which one.

I bought the limited edition physical warefare pack - then my boy broke the disk so bought the normal one - no difference at all bar the extra piece of paper with a code on


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

with the limited edition you get the back to karkand expansion for free. with the normal edition you have to pay £15 for it


----------

